# Good prices on leftovers? 724 vs 928



## macky (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm ready to buy my first snow blower so I stopped in at my local Honda dealer this weekend and they had what seem like some good deals on last year's models. Here's how it breaks down:

HS724WA: $1900
HS928WA: $2150

I actually went in looking for an HS720AA, but they haven't received any yet. I'm starting to lean toward the 724, but given the difference in price and how much more capable a machine the 928 is, I'm wondering if I should just go all the way up to the 928. At the same time, I'm a little worried that the 928 might be _too_ powerful (is that possible  ) as I live in a development and don't want to be blowing too much snow onto the neighbor's property. So, here are my questions for you guys:

1. Are those prices good?
2. Any buyer regret from anyone on the 724?

Thanks in advance & I appreciate the advice!


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

Go with the 928. I have a 928 and I wish I would of gone for the 13 hp model when it was available. The 928 is a small mid size frame snowblower so it is not overly big. I replace my 828 1999 Yamaha snowblower large frame that acted like a 13 hp. It went through snow far better then my 928 Honda. And I have 2 small driveways. Nothing worse then being underpowered.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you don't have a problem with space in your garage like I do get the 928. I have a hard time with any blower that's 26" wide anything wider will not fit


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I ended up with a 724 tcd and a 928 tcd from an estate sale. Sold the 724 immediately, kept the 928 for myself. Just because bigger is better.


----------



## macky (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks guys; appreciate the feedback! Think I'll try for the 928...


----------

